# Orbital angle die grinder sander polisher Mod.



## LX Kid (Jan 27, 2022)

I've had a Central Pneumatic 2" Orbital sander polisher angle die grinder for several years and was never able to use it cause I couldn't find any discs for it.  A friend of mine gave me a bunch of various R8 Lock pads so I decided to modify it.  I cut off a M6-1.0 bolt head, removed the M6 shaft from an old pad to use the locking nut, rethreaded the R8 arbor pad mount and put it all back together.  Works great and now I have a future source for various sanding, polishing and grinding pads.


----------

